# Another Rhom ID...



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

What kind of rhom is this bad boy? I am thinking highback or something? It's freakin' huge!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

holy $hit....









that's definately THE biggest rhom ive ever seen


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

That particular rhombeus (I believe) was captured by Labbish Chao. If it is, the species is from Rio ***** or Solimoes.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hastatus


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a massive rhom!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!


----------

